# Help boarding guru's



## daly87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Alright so I'm about to go on my first snow holiday in NZ. I am going for 18days and plan to snowboard, taking a few lessons at the beginning. Never having a go at the sport in my life I don't know sh!t about boards and trying to read is confusing! I plan to buy a used board before I go as it seems cheaper than renting, so here are a few I have seen

2012 Capita NAS 157 – Basically New, http://www.gumtree.c...-new/1048695298 

Solomon 156 Snowboard & Bindings, Solomon 156 Snowboard & Bindings | Snow Sports | Gumtree Australia Stirling Area - Scarborough | 1048591261

2013 Ride wildlife mens snowboard 155cm with bindings, 2013 Ride wildlife mens snowboard 155cm with bindings | Snow Sports | Gumtree Australia South Perth Area - South Perth | 1048645677

Burton snowboard and bindings, Burton snowboard and bindings | Snow Sports | Gumtree Australia Rockingham Area - Port Kennedy | 1046998601

Im 5'8", 75kg size 9 feet from my reading I need a board about 156-159.

Any really knowledgeable people on here? ?

Thanks!


----------



## daly87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey guys so I would like opinions on the captia nas 2012 board. I seen it, its basically new and I can get it for $200. I have new k2 darko boots which are really comfy I just need some bindings now. 

Can anyone comment on the 2012 capita nas for a noob. It apparently has positive/traditional camber. Flex rating 7. 
Its 255 wide so should this be ok with my boot size? And will it be ok to learn on?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

capita nas is not for a beginer


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> capita nas is not for a beginer


Clearly you are dumb and cannot read...!!!

Having just done a very quick search for this board (different size admittedly) it comes back with this...

On Sale Capita NAS Snowboard 161 up to 45% off

Suitable according to the specs, not ridden it, but would imagine it is pretty accurate...


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> Clearly you are dumb and cannot read...!!!
> 
> Having just done a very quick search for this board (different size admittedly) it comes back with this...
> 
> ...


Since when stiff camber board is good for beginners? And if you believe in everything is written, the The Good Ride | A Snowboard Gear Buying Guide could tell you some different story.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> Since when stiff camber board is good for beginners? And if you believe in everything is written, the The Good Ride | A Snowboard Gear Buying Guide could tell you some different story.


Nobody around here places a lot of faith in The Good Ride. At all. Ever. And learning on a camber deck is a steeper learning curve, but will make you a better overall rider than just learning how to slide down a hill linking rudder turns on a banana.:dunno:


----------



## daly87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for that link but iv read nearly every review about it. However being unexperienced I don't know what part of the information means It is ok for beginners :-S.

The board I can get is available for 200 aus dollars basically new. Im just unsure if the camber and flex are suitable for a learner. As the boards to hire in nz are between 30-50 a day I could save a lot by buying a 200dollar board.

So, the positive camber of the nas could last me a couple if trips if I learn on it this time around? As in, I won't out grow it as soon as I learn the basics?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Nobody around here places a lot of faith in The Good Ride. At all. Ever. And learning on a camber deck is a steeper learning curve, but will make you a better overall rider than just learning how to slide down a hill linking rudder turns on a banana.:dunno:


I started snowboarding on 153 soft cambered board and it wasnt easy at all, my weight was 85kg. Now you are trying to recommend stiff 157 cambered board for 75kg guy... maybe that deck has been put on a marked in almost new condition not without a reason, maybe some kind of newbie bought it, had horrible time on it and now sells it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> Since when stiff camber board is good for beginners? And if you believe in everything is written, the The Good Ride | A Snowboard Gear Buying Guide could tell you some different story.


I learned to ride on a "stiff assed camber board!" A 163W Arbor Roundhouse. My first board bought after my second time snowboarding on rental shit. I believe learning on It made me a better rider alltogether! 

What do you think beginners were learning to ride with 10-15 years ago before the arrival of all these different and hybrid board profiles?

(...and Deacon is correct! "The Good Ride" is not known for accurate, un-biased information!). So,.. I guess that's 2 for 2, 4 U?!!


----------



## daly87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi chomps, your point about the old school riders learning on stuff cambered boards has been mentioned to me before. Makes me think the board will outlast a flexi rocker board...but as you can tell I dont know.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I have never tried anything other than camber, after rental deck went on a ski holiday with a deck I borrowed, head true 153, then bought salomon ace 156, which broke in half when I hit a tree on the second day of riding  now I ride the mans board 159 and sometimes take brothers sabotage 159, which is prety much cambered. Learning curve is steep on camber and feel is excellent, but it's a vacation, if on the first day he hits his ass or knees, his 18 day vacation will be in chalet watching tv.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

daly87 said:


> Thanks for that link but iv read nearly every review about it. However being unexperienced I don't know what part of the information means It is ok for beginners....
> 
> ....So, the positive camber of the nas could last me a couple if trips if I learn on it this time around? As in, I won't out grow it as soon as I learn the basics?


The information I read from that link has it listed as "Intermediate to Advanced." Even though I learned to ride on an "Intermediate to Advanced," very stiff, directional twin, I will say that a full cambered board can be less forgiving of minor lapses in technique. As I stated in my earlier post however, I know that learning to ride on mine made me a much better rider. (...probably sooner than I would have learning on something else.) That does not mean everyone will have the same positive experience on the same type of ride. 

That said, there are plenty of new riders who have a horrible, ass bruising experiences learning on soft, rockered "beginners" boards. (...Just read kosmos's post!). The board will *not* be the determining factor in your success or failure! It will be your ability and determination to learn that will decide if you succeed! 

Most importantly,.. TAKE LESSONS!!!  I did and they will save you a lot of misery!!!! Don't make the mistake of letting your "Mates" teach you to save a few dollars. It will cost you more in the long run. 

Good luck with whichever board you choose! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

You need a board you can grow with, that is probably what you need to think of primarily, why buy a beginners board and outgrow it in the space of a few days, which if you are like most who learn to snowboard are, will be the limit of a beginners board before you start to pick up bad habits...

There are so many boards to choose from that would suit you, but you asked for an opinion on that board, and it does fit your needs, so go with it...

Also, read into it what you will, but take advice from people who post regularly and not start arguments, people that know there shit will stand out, and the 1st reply you got, is not constructive, and clearly not helpful other than to make themselves sound like they know there shit...

Ultimately, you will end up changing boards probably 3 or 4 times over the 1st few years, until you find what suits you... So don't stress...

And as has been mentioned already TAKE A FEW LESSONS... It will make the world of difference...


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Why not to buy a ride wildlife from your list? It's a good board, flat to rocker, will have great time learning on it and save money.


----------



## daly87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the advice kevin. Yes im sure there are better boards out there for me and I only gave you one to advise on because its what is being sold cheap. Otherwise I'd just rent a board. So basically if the responses were that I was being silly for thinking about using it then id skip it and get a rental. 

And im definitely getting lessons. Im taking the trip with my gf and shes a beginner too. 

I think ill just get it and see how I go. even rent for a few days to pick up the basics and if I get a hang of it move onto the capita nas.


----------



## daly87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Kosmoz I turned agaisnt the ride wildlife because the description when u read up on it put it in a freestyle category and I just want to go down the mountain. No freestyle tricks and stuff....yet

Unless iv completely missunderstood the term freestyle


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

daly87 said:


> Kosmoz I turned agaisnt the ride wildlife because the description when u read up on it put it in a freestyle category and I just want to go down the mountain. No freestyle tricks and stuff....yet
> 
> Unless iv completely missunderstood the term freestyle


I did the same, turned down salmon sabotage, which was described as freestyle board and bought the man's board, which is aggressive all mountain board, and after I tried my brothers sabotage I changed my mind. I definitely would not buy myself or recommend you to buy some kind of noodle with slow base and full rocker, but I will always recommend a strong freestyle rated board, which has 5 or 6 flex rate, is at least flat or some kind of camber and a good base. My brother passed 50mph with ease on his first holiday trip, after 4 or 5 days on a board in total.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

kosmoz said:


> I did the same, turned down salmon sabotage, which was described as freestyle board and bought the man's board, which is aggressive all mountain board, and after I tried my brothers sabotage I changed my mind. I definitely would not buy myself or recommend you to buy some kind of noodle with slow base and full rocker, but I will always recommend a strong freestyle rated board, which has 5 or 6 flex rate, is at least flat or some kind of camber and a good base.* My brother passed 50mph with ease on his first holiday trip, after 4 or 5 days on a board in total.*



so common sense runs in the family. :blink:
/sarc


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

He was skiing for a few years, so he knows the concept of how a ski or a board needs to be placed. I have never seen anyone to progress as fast as he does, but it does not take anything from a strong freestyle board with waxed sintered base.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kosmoz said:


> My brother passed 50mph with ease on his first holiday trip, after 4 or 5 days on a board in total.


So what??? Point it straight and don't fall and anything will eventually hit 50 mph!!! Was he in control? Could he have stopped, gone switch or turned on a dime to avoid killing himself,..? (Or what's more likely, someone else!?). 

I doubt it!! Any knuckle dragger can bomb a hill and hit 40-50-60 mph. Doesn't mean shit about their _real_ skill or ability as a snowboarder. 

It only proves "Gravity Works!"


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

He was linking turns in first 30 minutes and at the end of the first day he started to ride switch. He's not a pro, but rides confident and relaxed and does not put in danger people around him. Never saw anyone of my friends to progress like him, saw two friends, who did not manage to link turns in a week


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

All mountain freestyle is the board you want to begin with. The wildlife will be a better choice then the nas for a beginner and its not a beginner board that you will out grow quickly. You can carve any any profile of board so don't worry about having to learn on camber. I haven't ridden a full cambered board since my first year.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Justin said:


> All mountain freestyle is the board you want to begin with. The wildlife will be a better choice then the nas for a beginner and its not a beginner board that you will out grow quickly. You can carve any any profile of board so don't worry about having to learn on camber. I haven't ridden a full cambered board since my first year.


^^^ this. I am an advancing intermediate and until recently rode a full up rocker "park" board as my go to all-mountain ride for all intermediate and advanced terrain. Reason i moved on has nothing to do with outgrowing the deck. A mid-stiff flat/rocker profile should do you great - stable and something you can advance with for a while.


----------



## daly87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi guys. I appreciate the advice you lot have given. Taking some advice and also going for a cost effective option I went for the wildlife! Because of some advice and also it was 250 with apo dual entry bindings. So I thought it was a good deal as bindings don't seem to be cheap! 

Hope this gets me of to a good start. So excited to go now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

daly87 said:


> Hi guys. I appreciate the advice you lot have given. Taking some advice and also going for a cost effective option I went for the wildlife! *Because of some advice and also it was 250 with apo dual entry bindings. So I thought it was a good deal as bindings don't seem to be cheap!
> 
> Hope this gets me of to a good start. So excited to go now....*


Well, As has been mentioned,... just about anything (that is appropriate size & quality wise anyway) that will get you out and riding in the beginning will be just fine! :thumbsup:

Now!!! With the money you saved,... Don't be penny wise & pound foolish! Invest in a pair of "_GOOD, Quality, Well fitting BOOTS!!_" Try on as many pairs in your size and maybe even a half size up or down! Get your feet into as many pairs as you possibly can! _DO NOT_ go with rental boots!! They suck worse than the boards! :thumbsup:

And again, don't forget those lessons!  :eusa_clap:


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Well, As has been mentioned,... just about anything (that is appropriate size & quality wise anyway) that will get you out and riding in the beginning will be just fine! :thumbsup:
> 
> Now!!! With the money you saved,... Don't be penny wise & pound foolish! Invest in a pair of "_GOOD, Quality, Well fitting BOOTS!!_" Try on as many pairs in your size and maybe even a half size up or down! Get your feet into as many pairs as you possibly can! _DO NOT_ go with rental boots!! They suck worse than the boards! :thumbsup:
> 
> And again, don't forget those lessons!  :eusa_clap:


to lazy to read everything again, but I'm sure, that author has K2 darko boots  excellent setup which will last at least for a few seasons. Congrats.


----------

